# how do i make an avi file smaller



## robaldo (Feb 6, 2003)

i have a avi file that is 1,324KB that i recorded with my digital camera.

is there any way or any program i can use to make the file alot smaller?


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

Here you go, all free/non free solutions and advices...

http://www.divx.com
http://fullart.topcities.com/aviutl.htm
http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/guides.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The free version of divx will not save.
Plus the free version they have there now is spyware.


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes but this spyware is quiet user freindly; 2 or 3 pop ups when you surf on the net won't kill you.
You can also use XviD if you realy don't want spyware and if you have a lot of time to learn it.


----------



## robaldo (Feb 6, 2003)

cheers, ill give them a go


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

The standard windows movie maker will reduce the size for you too. Don't know what windows you have, think it came with windows Me and later, not 98.


----------

